# BestSportPunters.com



## Radu (Nov 14, 2009)

www.BestSportPunters.com
Click here for the best picks

Professional insider tips for punters which give value to their money. To celebrate and to build with you our future cooperation and trust take advantage and register your account now.Next 2 tips will be given for free as a proof of quality just register and send us mail to bestsportpunters@hotmail.com
All our picks are sent before to www.VerifiedTipsters.com and www.BettingAdvice.com

We are looking for people who know how hard is to beat bookies in long-term. People who know that this is possible but only approximately 2 % of all bettors know how to do it. This service is dedicated for these who want to belong to this pride bevy. You will ask: 2 % are rich and 98 % losing their money? Yes that's right but in every proffession 2 % reach the top of it. We know how to do it in terms of betting. So do not waste your time on searching websites and forums for profitable picks. You are in right place just relax and we will do all the job.

Short description regarding our service:
We offer Insider tips 
Mostly our tips will be released for soccer events.Games and odds would be available in several bookies.Straight incomes, asian handicaps and/or over/under tips.
Tips would be find in our website as plain picks

Starting plan start from 30 euro/week or 42 $USD/week but customers that will buy longer period wil get nice discounts.
Monthly subscribtion cost 100 euro or 140 $USD paid by paypal ,Neteller  or by Moneybookers


----------



## Radu (Nov 20, 2009)

Native, talented punters are always welcomed in our team.Contact us if you think that your past results and knowledges could help us to grow !!


----------



## Radu (Dec 27, 2009)

We will end sooner 2009.Our service started in 2009 April , we should be happy for it and hoping to have even a better 2010 year.Almost each month, we had over 10% yield, wich for knowers, for guys who are winning on betting, mean a very good result.
Unfortunately, we saw clearly that bookies made a lot of bucks in 2009, because betting is not easy as it looks at first sight.
 In fact, only 2-3 % from punters earn on long term.Others are losing, even if they won once 1k for example, they lost till to win that amount 3 k and so on, they are starting again. Why they lose? Because they dont threat betting seriously, not like a long term investition. We had in one month a largest amount of subscribers, but right that month was not a good one.

 Next month we were again on big results, but the mass from new subscribers dissapeared. They were from those guys , not from those 2-3%....They are trying to hit once a higher winning amount , will witdraw and use those money, than maybe they will be back again on betting...
This is a hard battle , and only long term punters win. We are happy to have between our subscribers a good number of winners.Guys wich discovered us on April 2009 and have paid their subscriptions till 2010 April. They are winners and in April they will count on their +280 units profit made...
During all this year, we tried to attract new subscribers, offering even mass promos...but that thing is not a good one.Because all this promo's attract mostly week-end bettors , wich if they dont make huge profit after 2-3 days, well that you have problems with them.. 
Sometime, it happen to make them happy as well. We made even this thing, at least this mont, when we had only 50 euro/month and we made each day PROFIT !
We are still searching punters that would be part from those 2-3 %, ready to use our staking system for at least half of season.We are still searching WINNERS !
JOIN US NOW for 2010 ! Contact us now at sportpunters@gmail.com , chose a desired subscription period and let us take care about your earnings !!
www.BestSportPunters.com WE MAKE IT HAPPEN ! maybe not after 1 day.....but sure we are your long term partner !!!


----------



## Radu (Dec 27, 2009)

Just 26-27 December Stats:

Picks: 5 
Active picks: 0 
Average odds: 1.85 
Staked: 50.0 
Average stake: 10.00 
Returned: 75.1 
Net Balance: +25.10  
Yield:  50.2%


----------



## Radu (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy New Year to all betting-forum.com users !!

We wish you a profitable 2010 Year!


----------



## Radu (Feb 3, 2010)

SMS service available .You could get our picks of the day at no more than 2 euro costs.

http://www.bestsportpunters.com/sms_service.php


----------

